# Loading vivitar slide printer?????



## DIRT (May 11, 2005)

just got the vivitar slide printer there are no rollers in it...is this correct?!?  how do you load the film?  all i see is a small slot with a rubber squeegee type door on it.  the film chamber is basically empty,  the film pack fits but I am really curious about the non existent rollers.


----------



## terri (May 11, 2005)

hmmmm.....we need Orie.   She has one.   

Did you buy this unit brand new?   

On my Daylab I think the film chamber looks pretty empty....you only need to put in the film pack and make sure the tabs are sticking out.   You pull the dark slide out first and the film tabs will be there.   I'm trying to visualize it here.... I feel like it's the slot from the closed door panel that creates the pressure to break the color dye pods in 669....but I could be so wrong.  I haven't used my 3x4 base in a long time.   Let's wait for Oriecat or another Vivitar user to chime in here.


----------



## DIRT (May 11, 2005)

ORIE!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where are you?   ,  help me.


----------



## oriecat (May 11, 2005)

Sounds like you may be missing a piece.   I definitely have rollers.  They are in the top.  I am scanning a copy of the instructions right now to kinda show you.


----------



## oriecat (May 11, 2005)

The roller piece pops out of the top.  Mine is gray plastic and metal.


----------



## DIRT (May 11, 2005)

DAMN!  mine is missing the rollers!   got it off ebay and recieved it today and I figured it must need something to break the pod.  the ebay auction said "in working condition".  Ive got 2 land cameras maybe ill be able to hack the rollers into the printer...well see.  thanks Orie.


----------



## oriecat (May 11, 2005)

If it said that, then I would be asking for a refund!


----------



## terri (May 12, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> If it said that, then I would be asking for a refund!


No question.   It's been misrepresented.   If that roller can be popped out, then it got lost.     :thumbdown: 

Don't let them get away with it!!   :x


----------



## DIRT (May 12, 2005)

No way...They are goin down!


----------



## DIRT (May 13, 2005)

*UPDATE* I talked to the guy and after a bit of reasonable pressure he agreed to refund my moolah,  And I already have another printer on the way.


----------



## terri (May 13, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> *UPDATE* I talked to the guy and after a bit of reasonable pressure he agreed to refund my moolah,  And I already have another printer on the way.


:cheer:
All's well that ends well.


----------

